# Need a spooky "pop goes the weasel"



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

WoW, something I don't have in my collection.......let me see what I can come up with.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

OK here a link to a new folder in my collection for you, there are 4 versions - regular & 3 tweaked. Hope this helps you & for anyone else 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/hrHyKgNN/Pop_goes_the_Weasel.html
Password - hallotunes


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow! Thanks, that was quick!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

That was an easier one to find & mix up than I thought,.....weez aim to plez !! LoL Glad to help - Don't forget to post some pics / vid when your done


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Would love to get the audio from this prop, would be perfect.

"come closer..." lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6JaHSI4Tc8&feature=related


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

jayb said:


> Would love to get the audio from this prop, would be perfect.
> 
> "come closer..." lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6JaHSI4Tc8&feature=related


Well then how's this, groomed & cleaned -  - http://www.4shared.com/audio/wu8muGn5/Creepy_Jack_in_the_Box.html


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Outstanding!! Thank you. Just gonna trim off the part where the toy pops out and I'm in business, thanks again.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Sure thing !


----------



## wickedwood (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, i am looking for some creepy jack in the box music for my haunt. I have located this file but it is password protected. May I have the password to access this file. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

wickedwood said:


> Hi, i am looking for some creepy jack in the box music for my haunt. I have located this file but it is password protected. May I have the password to access this file. Thanks in advance.


Hey Wickedwood, sorry but due to headaches with 4shared that link & password no longer exist.....I am out of town at the moment on a little vacation, all those files on main pc at home, but when I get back I will zip up some files & send you a link to download ! 

PM me your email addy & I will have some creepy Jack-in-the-box audio for you next week  

DL


----------



## whitwellkids (Sep 29, 2013)

I would also like the link to creepy jack -in-the-box audio. Its great


----------



## Mike Horton (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey! Is there anyway you could maybe send those to me as well? I've been looking everywhere for creepy nursery rhymes and this one is the one I really want.


----------



## 52475 (Oct 7, 2013)

jayb said:


> Hey all, tried the search, but anything I found was too old and the links expired, trying to figure out how to do a giant jack in the box, and I want a really creepy version of pop goes the weasel if anyone has one.


Not sure if this was one of the audio files you couldn't get to, but it's a dark version of Pop Goes The Weasel...actually more along the feel of the "Pirates" movies, but the last ten seconds has an actual Jack In The Box recording.

Hope that helps


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

PM-ed ya Mike Horton

HMM, that's a cool one for pirates scene ! The ones I have are more children creepy music box & then tweaked a bit for extra creepiness


----------



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

Dark lord! Could you also send these to [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Here's a free spooky "Pop Goes The Weasel" download.


----------



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

That's not bad but probably won't work for my jack in the box... Anyone else on this thread have anything! Darn me and my last minute prop building!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Sent you PGTW link with extra audio links for your Halloween SFX library -


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Dark lord said:


> WoW, something I don't have in my collection.......let me see what I can come up with.


Dark Lord...thank you so much again for sharing those music files with me for this weekends' CarnEvil! I have found the perfect ones for the areas of the party...I just wanted you to know it was appreciated!!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

marigolddesigns said:


> Dark Lord...thank you so much again for sharing those music files with me for this weekends' CarnEvil! I have found the perfect ones for the areas of the party...I just wanted you to know it was appreciated!!!


Thank you,that means a lot  Always happy to help when I can !


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Dark lord, if your able, I would love to get the pop goes the weasel mixes you did. Everything Ive heard elsewhere is still too "nice" or still just wrong. (either too slow, too synthesized out to recognize the core theme of song, etc) 

I want to have a beat to it, if I had more time Id mix the "nice" part as instrumental as flavor only and have it with a pop or halloween song, something like a mash up. Though everyone seems to really like your versions so I would love to hear them out. :3


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Dark Lord, it must be the year for creepy jack in the boxes. If you're around and have time I'd love to get your version of pop goes the weasel.

Thanks


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Hi Dark Lord, it must be the year for creepy jack in the boxes. If you're around and have time I'd love to get your version of pop goes the weasel.
> 
> Thanks


Home today & sending out more audio ( after I wake up here...lol ) will zip up some weasle for you too


----------



## sublimewinter (Sep 29, 2014)

Dark Lord - I would also love to get your version of pop goes the weasel for the life size jack in the box we are building. Thanks!


----------



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

Since I was subscribed to this thread from last year, I figured I would give you guys some inspiration (no music, but fun anyway!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr1Y3cEhGF4


----------

